# If I were young and single...



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2015)

I would not mind spending some time off the grid.... or that could be my old sick and tired IT professional talking


----------



## Blindside (May 29, 2015)

When I think of "getting off the grid" it doesn't involve electricity, or maybe some flashlights at the most.  This is the wildlife biologist in me talking, but when I want to get away, I want to get AWAY, reconnect with the natural world, not insulated by electrical light and video screens.  My older boy is a night owl, he regularly stays up to 10:30, when we go camping he heads for the tent when the sun goes down, it is a really interesting reset of his circadian rhythms.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2015)

hmm

Don't know what happened, the link worked when I tested it and now I see it is going to the wrong place

Here is the link again

Tiny wind- and solar-powered Ecocapsule promises ultimate getaway - Yahoo Homes


Link 2
Ecocapsule Nice architects


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've just come back from time away from everything except over 60 girls! It was our Girl Guide District camp in the Yorkshire Dales, no phone signals not that the girls bring their phones which is either a novelty or hell for them, no television or computers just very fresh air, quite a bit of rain and a lot of fun. Despite the very hard work ( over a week and a half, we had the Guides first then the Brownies), it's a very refreshing break once you have slept for a couple of days afterwards lol! Spending time on activities with the girls, pioneering, campfires, cooking, hiking etc brings new perspectives and an appreciation hopefully of home comforts for the girls. I can't post pictures of the girls because we have child protection protocols but this is our campsite at Redmire, North Yorkshire. It's our district site.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2015)

Use to work a tree farm in Pennsylvania....stayed in a log cabin, had a satellite TV, running water and a full kitchen and bathroom.... but absolutely no internet or cell phone coverage.... work hard all day, go back to the cabin, kick back and relax and not look at a computer or worry about a cell phone at all.... went up one winter to check things out...had to dig my way in.....snow shoe around the property..... no one was around at all...stayed a couple days..... it was glorious


----------



## Buka (Jun 1, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I would not mind spending some time off the grid.... or that could be my old sick and tired IT professional talking
> 
> Tiny wind- and solar-powered 'Ecocapsule' promises ultimate getaway



That's one seriously cool photo, that is.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 2, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I would not mind spending some time off the grid.... or that could be my old sick and tired IT professional talking


I love this idea XS.. I am curious why must the young and single condition be there? The compartment is small and but is it possible to achieve this idyll with out being young and single do you think??? Jx


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2015)

Jenna said:


> I love this idea XS.. I am curious why must the young and single condition be there? The compartment is small and but is it possible to achieve this idyll with out being young and single do you think??? Jx



Not so sure my wife and kids would appreciate dad going off to live off the grid and my job most certainly wouldn't .... and you will never, EVER, get Mrs. Xue to go live in anything remotely close to being defined as countryside. She went with me to the tree farm once, nice two bedroom log cabin in the woods...... she absolutely hated it and I was told to never bring her there again.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 2, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not so sure my wife and kids would appreciate dad going off to live off the grid and my job most certainly wouldn't .... and you will never, EVER, get Mrs. Xue to go live in anything remotely close to being defined as countryside. She went with me to the tree farm once, nice two bedroom log cabin in the woods...... she absolutely hated it and I was told to never bring her there again.


What do you think.. when we have cause and proper motivation to look at what really matters to us I think it is often clearer that some of our "important" stuff is not important in the big picture?? 

I wonder at which point your idyll and Mrs XS idyll and little XSs idylls all coincide.. I bet there is even more than one point of coincidence some where out there?? Jxx


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 2, 2015)

I love going off the grid Xue.  Unfortunately it doesn't happen much anymore.  Like you my wife is more interested in amenities, great food and activities!   Which is okay as I like that as well!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 2, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I love going off the grid Xue.  Unfortunately it doesn't happen much anymore.  Like you my wife is more interested in amenities, great food and activities!   Which is okay as I like that as well!


Brian, I am curious to ask does that reflect a difference between men and women do you think?? I mean like a way-back primal thing?? Jx


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 2, 2015)

No I do not think so.  My wife used to love to camp but not as much now.  I think with some people it is a more of where you are at in life and what basic necessities you want.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 2, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> No I do not think so.  My wife used to love to camp but not as much now.  I think with some people it is a more of where you are at in life and what basic necessities you want.


That makes sense Brian thank you  I think the reason I ask is that I had noticed -in pure commerce terms- that fellas seem to me to be catered for in the woodsmanship-as-lifestyle or hunting / prepping more than women.. I have difficulty some times getting stuff.. Jx


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2015)

Jenna said:


> Brian, I am curious to ask does that reflect a difference between men and women do you think?? I mean like a way-back primal thing?? Jx


 
Not Brian but what I can say for Mrs Xue is that when you grow up in that is now the 12th largest city in the world in a country where cities are relatively safe and the countryside can be rather dangerous, you don't much like being outside of cities and populated areas


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2015)

Jenna said:


> What do you think.. when we have cause and proper motivation to look at what really matters to us I think it is often clearer that some of our "important" stuff is not important in the big picture??
> 
> I wonder at which point your idyll and Mrs XS idyll and little XSs idylls all coincide.. I bet there is even more than one point of coincidence some where out there?? Jxx



I'm not unhappy at home, it is a compromise. She wanted to live in a city and I wanted countryside so we picked someplace in the middle. As for the kinder (German) they have what they think is idyll and there is no requirement for their idyll to be like mine, same for Mrs Xue.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 2, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm not unhappy at home, it is a compromise. She wanted to live in a city and I wanted countryside so we picked someplace in the middle. As for the kinder (German) they have what they think is idyll and there is no requirement for their idyll to be like mine, same for Mrs Xue.


All I know of children is that there idyll is any place where we as parents give them hugs and remind them we love them unconditionally 

Do you think some people are fine with life as a compromise? and are some not fine and become extreme or take their hobbies and interests to extreme as a diversion from that compromise? Jx


----------



## donald1 (Jun 2, 2015)

I like camping, on normal days ill wake up 6am - 7 am but at camp I usually wake up 4am - 5 am and not tired at all (weird I now but something about camping that always makes it seem worth it)


----------



## granfire (Jun 3, 2015)

It's like one of the micro houses. Really neat concept. 
If you have no stuff at all.
I would have to hook one up to an 18 wheeler to store all my stuff, crafting materials, library, and supplies/gear for what else I do.


----------

